# Warhammer Forge - CHAOS DWARF DREADQUAKE MORTAR



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

> The terrifying Dreadquake Mortar is amongst the largest and most devastating of the siege engines fielded by the Dwai Zharr. Akin to the bombards used by other races, the Dreadquake Mortar uses a vast boiler to generate steam pressure to fire its munitions. The sorcerous energies bound within these immense, volatile shells explode on impact, striking the battlefield like a hammer blow and causing untold devastation.
> 
> Complete resin kit. Dreadquake Mortar designed by Tim Adcock and Keith Robertson. Crew designed by Keith Robertson.
> 
> Available to pre-order now for release in the week commencing 25th July. Experimental rules for this mechanical behemoth are available to download here.


Link: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CHAOS-DWARF-DREADQUAKE-MORTAR.html










Rules: Dreadquake.pdf


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

And the time has come for me to sell a kidney for resin crack!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

wow. :shok:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Coolness. Hopefully FW will eventually have a full army for them, but I should be able to buy a few things at a time until then.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

very cool model, i dont like chaos dwarves as a rule but i like the concept.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Love the model. Not too sure about the ogre slave, but its an awesome centerpeice for an army.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

That's a gun !

Now i would like to see what they intend to use as pullingpower for that contraption :shok:


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Zodd said:


> That's a gun !
> 
> Now i would like to see what they intend to use as pullingpower for that contraption :shok:


Is already out!

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CHAOS-DWARF-IRON-DAEMON.html


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I dig it and 75 pounds doesn't seem that unreasonable for a model that size. I miss the old Chaos Dwarfs, I do hope that FW brings them all back to a playable force. 

Come on Bull Centaurs!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks the ogre looks like a chubby child wearing a nappy?



Just me?


Ah well...


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the ogre looks like a chubby child wearing a nappy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, it's what makes him cute.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ouch! Only just got my Iron Daemon sorted and this juggernaut comes along. Looks like the rest of my CD artillery train will be waiting for the Autumn when I have money, but then my WoC will have their revenge on shooty armies, oh yes


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Really I should hate FW for continuing to make frickin' awesome models. damn I need to win the lottery for all this stuff!!!


----------



## riburn3 (Jul 8, 2011)

At last, a Forge World CD model that throws in a Dwarf with a pointy hat. Awesome.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

riburn3 said:


> At last, a Forge World CD model that throws in a Dwarf with a pointy hat. Awesome.


Erm, all the other warmachines have a CD with a pointy hat...


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

You know, on closer inspection the design of that thing is simple enough that I think I could scratch-build one. Bit cheap of me, I know, but the wheels are turning in my head...


----------

